# Been On for 13 years - worried about long term health



## SmoothSailing (May 6, 2021)

Hello Everyone, 

Looking for advice as I've been using for various gear for about 14 years without proper PCT. 
I did a few cycles where I would come off properly but I was young at 21 and dumb and continued through and haven't stopped due to the worry of having low test and my body shutting down after years of abuse.

I started at 21 and I am now 35 years old. 
I haven't done anything harder than Testosterone E for the past 5-6 years but I haven't come off. I would either keep on 250mg per week or right now I am doing 250mg every 4 days to keep levels consistent. The first few years I started test I was doing larger cycles like Test/Tren/Deca/Dbol etc...... 
I was young when I started and didn't care too much about life and now that I have the woman of my dreams, I can't imagine leaving her alone in this world so I really need to get my act together

I did some research and long term use could lead to stroke, cardiac issues, prostate cancer and I would like to not have to continue to take it but i feel stuck.
I've been with the love of my life for 13 years now and it's a constant worry of hers and one i share as I want to spend as much time on this planet with her as I can. 

I am at a loss of what I should. I have stopped before for a couple months but I found I was tired, upset, libido was really down and I was researching that low testosterone can cause just as much, if not more issues than high test. 

All that being said I was wondering if there is any light at the end of the tunnel for me and what people would suggest? I know I am far past a PCT cycle to kickstart anything back but I want to live a long and full life and I don't want to constantly be worried about this as I don't want to leave my precious wife alone in this world without me.

I use to be into bodybuilding and I am 6 foot and was 235lbs when I met her (13 years ago) but now I probably 190lb and lean and I don't need to be stacking various gear for results as I am only looking to be healthy and not a beast. 

Can anyone lend me advice?
I know I am probably shortening my life by continuing this one and I am ready to leave the shame behind and find a solution?

I am wondering if there is ever a chance of getting my own levels of test back?
I am wondering what to do next?
I am wondering how much at risk I am?
Should I be seeing an endocrinologist or a doctor?
Should I keep buying my underground test-e and doing a certain limit each week and getting blood work?
Should I be getting a script?
Is there anything I can be doing to live a longer life?

I've been fighting with this for years but I keep telling myself that it's going to be okay or possibly nothing can be done to help me..... can anyone lend any advice to help me out, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you so much for reading my story and I look forward to all the feedback, comments and advice. 
Have a great day


----------



## CJ (May 6, 2021)

Quote... 
"am wondering if there is ever a chance of getting my own levels of test back?
I am wondering what to do next?
I am wondering how much at risk I am?
Should I be seeing an endocrinologist or a doctor?
Should I keep buying my underground test-e and doing a certain limit each week and getting blood work?
Should I be getting a script?
Is there anything I can be doing to live a longer life?"



Best Choice:

You probably won't fully recover your natural levels, but the only way to find out it to see your Dr/endo and try a protocol and see what happens.

If you don't recover, you'll probably be scripted TRT, which will be closer to 100-150mg per week. Bloodwork will dial in your dosage. And your Dr can monitor your health.


----------



## Robdjents (May 6, 2021)

No you will most likely not recover...you will now most likely need trt for life...to get this you will have to 
1 come off and get a doctor to put you on
2 do tons of research and get your own bloodwork and then do your own trt.

Wither way you are going to have to come off if you wanna know what your baseline is. 

As long as you've been on maybe you just start try and get bloods done couple times a year...id come off tho so I can know where I was and what dose I need to sustain normal levels.


----------



## SmoothSailing (May 6, 2021)

I’ll do whatever it takes but doing TRT will this still potentially shorten my life expectancy?


----------



## SmoothSailing (May 6, 2021)

Thank you!
how long would one come off before getting bloodwork to see where my baseline is? 
what negative effects may I notice coming off cold turkey?
Also when taking bloodwork what are the main things to ask to check? Thanks so much.


----------



## CJ (May 6, 2021)

SmoothSailing said:


> I’ll do whatever it takes but doing TRT will this still potentially shorten my life expectancy?



Could potentially LENGTHEN it. Low Test levels have been associated with health risks as well. Too much or too little is not best, there's a happy middle ground.


----------



## SmoothSailing (May 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Could potentially LENGTHEN it. Low Test levels have been associated with health risks as well. Too much or too little is not best, there's a happy middle ground.



well that’s comforting to hear. I don’t mind doing what i Need to do to ensure my longest life.


----------



## Jin (May 6, 2021)

All you need is a replacement dose of trt. You don’t need what you are taking now to maintain 190 pounds. 

A reasonable dose will not pose a health risk. The 13 years you spent on without a break are in the past. Nothing you can do but maintain a healthy lifestyle from here on. 

Good luck.


----------



## SmoothSailing (May 6, 2021)

Thank you. 
I’m very healthy outside of this. Barely eat meat except thanksgiving etc. All organic and veggie heavy. Exercise everyday and doing what I can. 

just curious what’s a healthy TRT dose. 
also with test E do I do 2 shots a week to get dose to keep consistent levels or once a week etc?

thanks for all the help. 
really appreciate it


----------



## Trump (May 6, 2021)

What’s healthy about not eating meat?



SmoothSailing said:


> Thank you.
> I’m very healthy outside of this. Barely eat meat except thanksgiving etc. All organic and veggie heavy. Exercise everyday and doing what I can.
> 
> just curious what’s a healthy TRT dose.
> ...


----------



## Jin (May 6, 2021)

SmoothSailing said:


> Thank you.
> I’m very healthy outside of this. Barely eat meat except thanksgiving etc. All organic and veggie heavy. Exercise everyday and doing what I can.
> 
> just curious what’s a healthy TRT dose.
> ...



I recommend you go see a urologist or Endo and get a Rx. 

100-150 per week injecting once per week is adequate for most men.


----------



## SmoothSailing (May 6, 2021)

Trump said:


> What’s healthy about not eating meat?



meats aren’t bad if you are getting organic and ethically sourced otherwise there are tons of studies linking it to many issues. 

to each their own. 
I still eat meat once in awhile but the majority of people are getting from factory farms where Animals are abused releasing tons of cortisol and adrenaline into their bodies which become part of the meat you are eating. Also full of antibiotics and hormones which aren’t natural - organic meats are good I heard. Plus it’s just something that I feel better about with health and morally - not knocking it. 

Have a good one


----------



## CJ (May 6, 2021)

SmoothSailing said:


> meats aren’t bad if you are getting organic and ethically sourced otherwise there are tons of studies linking it to many issues.
> 
> to each their own.
> I still eat meat once in awhile but the majority of people are getting from factory farms where Animals are abused releasing tons of cortisol and adrenaline into their bodies which become part of the meat you are eating. Also full of antibiotics and hormones which aren’t natural - organic meats are good I heard. Plus it’s just something that I feel better about with health and morally - not knocking it.
> ...



No issues with you not eating much meat....more for us!  :32 (20):


----------



## Trump (May 6, 2021)

Test e is fine once a week


----------



## SmoothSailing (May 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> No issues with you not eating much meat....more for us!  :32 (20):



haha yep!
I didn’t mean any disrespect. 
choice is the beauty of life. 

have a great day.


----------



## SmoothSailing (May 6, 2021)

Trump said:


> Test e is fine once a week



okay so I guess I should be dropping to 1/2 a cc once a week for test e 250?


----------



## Trump (May 6, 2021)

do you eat fish? 



SmoothSailing said:


> meats aren’t bad if you are getting organic and ethically sourced otherwise there are tons of studies linking it to many issues.
> 
> to each their own.
> I still eat meat once in awhile but the majority of people are getting from factory farms where Animals are abused releasing tons of cortisol and adrenaline into their bodies which become part of the meat you are eating. Also full of antibiotics and hormones which aren’t natural - organic meats are good I heard. Plus it’s just something that I feel better about with health and morally - not knocking it.
> ...


----------



## ftf (May 6, 2021)

SmoothSailing said:


> just curious what’s a healthy TRT dose.
> also with test E do I do 2 shots a week to get dose to keep consistent levels or once a week etc?
> 
> thanks for all the help.
> really appreciate it



14 years using and you never bothered to learn about Test?  Did you ever get blood work in 14 years? How did you even source your gear, from the same website?
I'm relatively new here also and don't mean to be a dick but... 14 years and you are asking super noob questions.

Hell I guess I do mean to be a dick. Someone needs to give you a hard time about this.


----------



## SmoothSailing (May 6, 2021)

No I don’t eat fish and also fish is one of the worst due to all the crap in our oceans and waterways. Tuna and swordfish especially bad for mercury poisoning. 
hopefully people smarten up and take care of our oceans. 

Once again to each their own. I don’t judge I appreciate peoples decisions. 

im organic and healthy living yet I ****ed myself with gear so ... ya LOL


----------



## SmoothSailing (May 6, 2021)

I’ve done pct at the start and stopped. 
came off once and got blood work done but was feeling so down ans depressed, couldn’t walk up stairs without being winded so told myself I can’t be like this and started back before doctor called me in which took a month extra. 

I just thought cruising with test only would be fine and tried not to worry. 

I started at a point in my life where I didn’t care about Living or dying and that all changed. Now I’m worried my libido will disappear and strain my relationship which is my life now. 

appreciate the comment though. 
I deserve all things coming at me.


----------



## Crom (May 6, 2021)

Trump said:


> What’s healthy about not eating meat?




  ^^^^  Thought the same thing. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## Crom (May 6, 2021)

ftf said:


> 14 years using and you never bothered to learn about Test?  Did you ever get blood work in 14 years? How did you even source your gear, from the same website?
> I'm relatively new here also and don't mean to be a dick but... 14 years and you are asking super noob questions.
> 
> Hell I guess I do mean to be a dick. Someone needs to give you a hard time about this.




       Read my mind. I don't think it's a dick move to question someone on this. Also, this a great place to get educated and learn.


----------



## ftf (May 6, 2021)

It is what it is I guess. I'm still making bad decisions. 

Like the pros above said, See a doc to get you dialed in. Don't be your own doc like you been doing. You gotta figure out what your natural levels are at before you can proceed.

Tru dat Crom. 
Stick around smoothsailor.


----------



## SmoothSailing (May 6, 2021)

ftf said:


> It is what it is I guess. I'm still making bad decisions.
> 
> Like the pros above said, See a doc to get you dialed in. Don't be your own doc like you been doing. You gotta figure out what your natural levels are at before you can proceed.
> 
> ...



thanks I’ll come off and go see a doc. 
how long does one need to come off to get it out of the system to be able to do blood work?

for the record I don’t think all meat is bad but most people aren’t ethically sourcing organic meat and the ones that aren’t like this has a lot of negatives for health - didn’t meant to offend anyone. I’m just going off various studies and research but everyone is different. 
cigarettes kill but some people live to 100 smoking 2 packs a day so everyone is different. 

meat isn’t bad if you are getting a healthy animal in the end. 
Thanks everyone for the help. Glad I found this forum.


----------



## ftf (May 6, 2021)

Does "ethically" refer to how it's killed or how it's treated while it is alive. Or is it how the farmer is paid for raising the animals?:32 (18):


----------



## SmoothSailing (May 6, 2021)

If you are talking about health when you eat it then it’s how it’s raised and killed. 

Adrenaline and cortisol levels go through the roof when they are abused, killed horrifically and scared constantly. Also doesn’t help how non organic companies inject their animals to get them so big to make more money. Chickens can’t even stand up as their bodies are too heavy. 

as I said to each their own. Some people care about animals and others don’t. 

im not here to discuss animals and wish I never posted it as it seems to be the main focus of my post which wasn’t the goal. 

Appreciate the help from everyone.


----------



## Jin (May 6, 2021)

But you DO eat oysters, right? 

:32 (19):


----------



## CJ (May 6, 2021)

SmoothSailing said:


> If you are talking about health when you eat it then it’s how it’s raised and killed.
> 
> Adrenaline and cortisol levels go through the roof when they are abused, killed horrifically and scared constantly. Also doesn’t help how non organic companies inject their animals to get them so big to make more money. Chickens can’t even stand up as their bodies are too heavy.
> 
> ...



It's fine, I agree with you mostly. If it weren't for the cost, I'll buy all free range/wild caught meats.


----------



## SmoothSailing (May 6, 2021)

Yeah organic is expensive as hell!!!
we are spending $1100 a month in groceries LOL. 
Trying to make the positive changes to extend my life. Last one is this testosterone situation. 

thx again.


----------



## CJ (May 6, 2021)

SmoothSailing said:


> Yeah organic is expensive as hell!!!
> we are spending $1100 a month in groceries LOL.
> Trying to make the positive changes to extend my life. Last one is this testosterone situation.
> 
> thx again.



Yup. I used to have a company deliver all good meats like that, but it just got to be too much.

The hell with these meat murderers!!!  :32 (20):


----------



## BrotherIron (May 6, 2021)

Trump said:


> What’s healthy about not eating meat?



I was about to ask the same thing. 

It's actually easier to be healthy eating meat, than removing it from your diet. You have to pair certain foods up correctly to get a complete protein without meat, and then there's the potential deficiencies you could encounter.


----------



## SmoothSailing (May 7, 2021)

I replied above. 
To each their own, I wish I never mentioned it as it has taken away from the question I was asking. 
Hope you're having a good day.
Take care,


----------



## ftf (May 7, 2021)

SmoothSailing said:


> I replied above.
> To each their own, I wish I never mentioned it as it has taken away from the question I was asking.
> Hope you're having a good day.
> Take care,



You gotta have a thick skin to hang out here, otherwise they can smell blood in the water. Just kidding, it's all good-natured here.

 Also the subject of eating healthy is absolutely on topic for the board. If you think you are right then you should educate them, or let them educate you.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 7, 2021)

SmoothSailing said:


> Yeah organic is expensive as hell!!!
> we are spending $1100 a month in groceries LOL.
> Trying to make the positive changes to extend my life. Last one is this testosterone situation.
> 
> thx again.



You should probably eat more meat. 

Think about it. You were on gear for 13 years and can't maintain more than 190 lbs.

There is something wrong there.

I have maintained 240-250 for years at 12-15 bodyfat depending on what side of that weight spectrum I was on completely drug free. Much heavier and leaner when on. Did I mention that I am 5'11?

Anyway, I hope that you get a healthy outcome from your upcoming doctors visit.


----------



## SmoothSailing (May 7, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> You should probably eat more meat.
> 
> Think about it. You were on gear for 13 years and can't maintain more than 190 lbs.
> 
> ...



im choosing to be 190 lean. I was 235 when I met wife 13 years ago and maintained that. I’m not into bodyBuilding anymore and have cut out lots of bad things in my life including caffeine, sugar, dairy and my goal is to be healthy not 240lb. Thus why I’m not still taking tren / deca / dbol and the rest and just lower dose of test.

I use to eat 5000 calories a day and take a lot of gear and now I just train daily and do a lot of outdoors stuff. 

I use to eat a lot of meat and it wasn’t organic and I’m glad I stopped and changed my lifestyle as I’m feeling a lot better. To the point where I’m happy to come off and try and get things fixed up. 

If everyone on here is sourcing ethically raised organic meats then I have nothing to say and it’s healthy for you. If you aren’t then your supporting a horrible industry that tortures animals and where they live in horrible conditions. They bar full of hormones, anti biotic and when slaughtered under stress they are full of adrenaline and cortisol. I don’t support that and I still eat meat occasionally but it’s sourced and organic. 
To each there own. A lot of people either don’t know about this and don’t want to know. Or they know and their eating habits are more important to them then tortured animals or animals full of horrible things for you body. 

I was asking for help with my situation but since meat seems to be the main topic I thought I would share my knowledge on it. 

there’s a reason the food pyramid has been changed to have meat as the smallest part not the largest anymore and same with dairy. 
the reason studied said meat and dairy were good when I was growing up is easy to see why when you see who paid and ran the studies. Meat and dairy farmers LOL. 

stay safe out there. 
happy lifting


----------



## Adrenolin (May 7, 2021)

SmoothSailing said:


> No I don’t eat fish and also fish is one of the worst due to all the crap in our oceans and waterways. Tuna and swordfish especially bad for mercury poisoning.
> hopefully people smarten up and take care of our oceans.
> 
> Once again to each their own. I don’t judge I appreciate peoples decisions.
> ...



Nature finds a balance.  Swordfish and tuna are also high in selenium, which rids the body of heavy metals including mercury.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 7, 2021)

ftf said:


> 14 years using and you never bothered to learn about Test?  Did you ever get blood work in 14 years? How did you even source your gear, from the same website?
> I'm relatively new here also and don't mean to be a dick but... 14 years and you are asking super noob questions.
> 
> Hell I guess I do mean to be a dick. Someone needs to give you a hard time about this.



Gear is easier to find than most drugs imo. Is not hard to source at all ..I had a good friend and coworker who got his ifbb pro card at 53yo a few years ago and didn't know much at all about gear or the drugs he took, he just had really good genetics, trained hard ate well and listened to whatever his trainer told him. He didn't even know getting them online was an option. Lol


----------



## The Tater (May 8, 2021)

Hey man, welcome to the Ug. Stick around and check out all of the different sub forums. Depending on your last dose of test, I would take 4-6 weeks and try and improve your lipid profile before seeking treatment. It will take some time for your body to normalize but that’s my 2 cents on that. 

I also think you would get more mileage with your doc if you admit your previous use and let them help dial you in the right way. If a doctor turns their nose up you can always go find another endo/dr. Good luck and I look forward to hearing your results.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 9, 2021)

Actually you are young enough to where you could come back to levels of say 300 or 400.  I came back to 300 levels which is considered normal after being on for about 10 years and stopping with no PCT. It really should only take about 6 to 7 months to see if your levels will come back to what is considered normal in the field. If they don't you should be a candidate for TRT for life. Not a terrible thing but if you really want to cut it completely out, I believe you still have a chance.


SmoothSailing said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Looking for advice as I've been using for various gear for about 14 years without proper PCT.
> I did a few cycles where I would come off properly but I was young at 21 and dumb and continued through and haven't stopped due to the worry of having low test and my body shutting down after years of abuse.
> ...


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 13, 2021)

ftf said:


> 14 years using and you never bothered to learn about Test?  Did you ever get blood work in 14 years? How did you even source your gear, from the same website?
> I'm relatively new here also and don't mean to be a dick but... 14 years and you are asking super noob questions.
> 
> Hell I guess I do mean to be a dick. Someone needs to give you a hard time about this.



Exactly I was thinking same thing 14 years and all of a sudden they fall in love and decide low dose test is shortening their life??


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 13, 2021)

I want to be nice but **** this dude is a godamn soyboy. He doesn't eat meat, doesn't eat fish, doesn't eat dairy isnt into bodybuilding anymore  has been using nonstop for 15 years but is 190lbs and talks shit about how test is evil and lowering his life expectancy  despite not actually doing bloodwork and monitoring a damn thing. Well shit dude just quit already and go as limp wrist as you like hell pick a new ****ing pronoun.


----------



## supreme666leader (May 16, 2021)

Sounds like hes been shooting estrogen for 14 years, Did you grow a vagina yet?


----------



## Jin (May 16, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Sounds like hes been shooting estrogen for 14 years, Did you grow a vagina yet?




Geeze, you’ll **** anything, won’t you!?!


----------



## supreme666leader (May 16, 2021)

Jin said:


> Geeze, you’ll **** anything, won’t you!?!



Uh i wasnt thinking that its too early in the morn but yea if he shaves it sure ,ill give it a shot jk


----------



## stinger (Jun 25, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> No you will most likely not recover...you will now most likely need trt for life...to get this you will have to
> 1 come off and get a doctor to put you on
> 2 do tons of research and get your own bloodwork and then do your own trt.
> 
> ...



I think this post says it all.  As long as you keep your TRT dose to normal levels, there should be any issues.  Would be a good idea to do blood work anyway to keep an eye on cholesterol levels, ect.


----------

